# Carving



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I just thoght my type of hiking poles would be better siuted for this as my interest is mainly carving and design

Seem to be designing more at the moment althought not happy with the results yet,

Back to the drawing still have the research on historical figures , find lincoln interesting but looking at the opposing fractions of the civil war

Trouble is same as english folk lore the facts are oftern dissorted people like custer biult on a legend bought about by custers wife when in fact he was a conterversal figure but t interesting,

Also drawing napoleon and lords wellingtopn and Nelson drawings not good enough yet the scale not right.

there are quite a few animals would make good subject material such as the bison and beaver and a great range of wild foul to look at..

dug out some old life drawings of the female sitting which i will follow up seems to be a ideal subject as would sit well on a hiking pole .

So any member making new stuff? always interested in seeing then .will post photos of drawings and carvings when done need to get constuctive feed back dont mind criticism. Critiques are useful

Happy new year to all


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I do have a figural project in mind. I did a "wood spirit" decades ago. Not on a stick, but somewhat larger than life on a big slab of Douglas Fir. Seeing how many of the spirit sticks are out there now, I thought on the one hand it was almost an obligatory figure, but on the other that I didn't have much at all to add to the form.

But I've been pondering the image, and have come up w. something that might be worth the trouble. Last year I cut down some yew, and was thrilled by the reddish-orange color, and its fine grain. One of the better sticks should be ready to carve this summer. Also, I am in the final stages of finishing a pole made from hornbeam. While it is very hard, the grain is so fine I'm sure it will hold detail. I've been unable to find any more near me, and have searched for someone selling the wood. I see that one of the few uses for it is as the material for drum sticks.

So the pun came to mind that if I had another piece of hornbeam, it might be the appropriate wood for a "stick man." That is, a drummer. Perhaps some of you might now of a renowned, even notorious drummer named "Ginger" Baker. A very tall fellow, w. a craggy face that would be a good base for a "spirit" carved either in hornbeam or the gingery hued yew.

I've been collecting images. Here are 2.








Will be working up a composite from the several dozen pics I've found of him.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

interesting topic, must admit never heard of Ginger Baker will look him up

Love history and folk lore will be interested with what you do so keep posting where you at please. Also interested in the wood you have choosen would be interested to see how it carves and the result you get .

I also have several topics on the go ,have some base material to start the drawings ,

Have been checking on phots i have taken during our last vist to egypt have several pictures taken at some temples whilst cruising down the nile .It is a nice place as long as your careful , lots of wonderful carved images of different gods

in the temples The drawings i have done so far are not good enough so back to the drawing board but have several images of some figures i will probably do .

Its to cold to carve at the moment and the light isnt good enough so no rush. yet to carve


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Ginger baker the one who played with cream and blind faith?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I vist a site called the carving path its a carving forum dedicated to small carvings but if anyone interested look up a "roberts palmer" work on the site a very well carved cane.

Also its worth looking at "A FEW MARTIME DECORATIONS" by JANOS N small but 1st class carvings


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

cobalt said:


> Ginger baker the one who played with cream and blind faith?


The same. There was a biographical documentary released last year about him. The opening scene has him breaking the nose of the would-be film maker with his cane. I suppose that shot might have stuck in my mind as a seed of inspiration.

The Cream performed 1 night in my home town in '68. I didn't go to the concert, but I knew a few guys who did. They were visibly stunned the next day. I always regretted missing the performance.

As an aside, Baker's own best achievement was working thru the complexities of African drumming. A friend of mine who studied ethnic musics once told me that the standard west African drum ensemble was 4 drummers building on a beat usually provided by the youngest member. Baker describes how the system works, and how he trained each limb to be a separate drummer. He commented something like "People think I drum fast, but really I don't. I'm just playing 4 different rhythms at once."


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

gdenby said:


> I do have a figural project in mind.
> 
> .....finishing a pole.........
> 
> Will be working up a composite from the several dozen pics I've found of him.


Initially, I misread this. I saw "fishing pole." Hmmmmm

I wonder what kind of wood other than cane would flex like a cane pole yet remain strong when skinny, yet be good for carving where thick where you hold a fishing pole.

Maybe a long term project when my grandson is a bit older.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

gdenby said:


> Ginger baker the one who played with cream and blind faith?


Have checked him out bit of a character ,lives in lewersham in london i see bit of a lad in his day see what you mean about being ctaggy looking.

Sounds like you where a bit of a lad on the quiett as well ? if you where into his music



CAS said:


> gdenby said:
> 
> 
> > I do have a figural project in mind.
> ...





CAS said:


> Now that would be diffrerent a carved fishing pole lol that i would have to see.
> 
> Some of my carved toppers may end up as wine bottle stoppers yet as its simple enought to do


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

came across thses pics in a book thought them while to show a nicewood caver



























afew more of a walking stick water spout style


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A CHIMERA















Photos not very good used the flash should have taken them in natural light


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The Water spout handle was based on a gargoyle from Notre Dame and is carved from mahogany the shank is made fromswamp maple .The handle was made in two pieces to make sure the grain runs the right way makes it easyer to carveand was glued together before the handle was cut to shape..The author has used a 6mm threaded ro to attach the two pieces to the shaft and left a small hole at the top which he plugged with mahogany'

You probaly know anyway. I would normally use a 8mm threaded just choice i suppose

The chimera is based on the Harpies from greek mythology .They where bird woman with a vulture like body that breathed fire with the head of a hag. This is beging to sound like someone i know lol

.But i like it all the same

The wood carver was carved from lime(basswood) and based on a human grotesque

hope its of use and found it interesting wont bore you any more with it


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the carving photos, *Cobalt*. Not boring at all







Very educational.

Gargoyles are a huge favorite. And I think that is perhaps the nicest Chimera's I've ever seen.

I love mythological creatures too! More fun.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A thumb topper given to me drillied out the centre put a steel rod into it all ready to mount so pretty pleased with it

there comfortable to use and has a nice polished finish (buffalo horn)


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Back to the drawing board with my female drawings will have to make templates up to get the pose right but i will carve one stting on a hiking pole could do with going to some life drawing classes again

I will get it right sometime but better to mess up a drawing than a carving


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Recomed tipple of the day 15year "old pultney" where would we be without a daily dose


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The thumb stick i did finish is now being modifyed to suit a walker .I normally make thumb sticks to suit the person so this would be halfway between the elbow and the shoulderit seems to be the most comfortable to use.so had to cut it down slighly and replace the ferule,

Have decided on the design for a nude sitting on top wearing a hat and wellington boots hopefully in art deco style .just as long it turns out well and not crude

Also drawing some dragons based on the medevil and nordic style .will post some pics when finished, also been asked to do wood spirit not sure i want to do this, or what approach to take whether to carve a topper style or just carve it into the stick, it would mean getting a much thcker shank,


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

cobalt said:


> Also drawing some dragons based on the medevil and nordic style .will post some pics when finished, also been asked to do wood spirit not sure i want to do this, or what approach to take whether to carve a topper style or just carve it into the stick, it would mean getting a much thcker shank,


Not necessarily. The amount of wood removed for most wood spirits do not reduce overall strength of the shank.
This prompted me to post this:
http://walkingstickforum.com/topic/439-wood-spirit-and-stick-integrity/


----------

